# Entering UK without BRP - Urgent



## Artestani13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello 

I am in a bit of trouble at the moment. Basically I travelled home to the US and forgot my biometric residence permit at home in the UK. Currently I have indefinite leave to remain. 


I am staying in the US for two weeks so my brother in law mailed it with what we thought was priority international tracked shipping. This was supposed to take a max of 4 buisness days. However it has been over a week and according to the US Postal Service it is only tracked if you are lucky and some one scans it. I return to the UK on Monday.

I have a photocopy of my BRP and other evidence of it. Will i be allowed back in the country???!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Artestani13 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am in a bit of trouble at the moment. Basically I travelled home to the US and forgot my biometric residence permit at home in the UK. Currently I have indefinite leave to remain.
> 
> ...


You will be asked to provide your fingerprints (or scanned), and once they have checked against their database, you should be admitted. Produce your BRP photocopy and your passport, and landing card duly completed.


----------



## Artestani13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Joppa said:


> You will be asked to provide your fingerprints (or scanned), and once they have checked against their database, you should be admitted. Produce your BRP photocopy and your passport, and landing card duly completed.


Great! Thank you for the quick reply! In the event that the post services have lost the letter despite it being traceable and first class I know I have to apply for a replacement card, but how long will this take as I need to travel in early Sept for work. I tend to travel outside of UK with my job several times a month.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Hard to say, but most people report around 10-12 weeks.


----------



## Artestani13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Hard to say, but most people report around 10-12 weeks.


Hmmm is there a premium option like for a normal application or an expedited service?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Artestani13 said:


> Hmmm is there a premium option like for a normal application or an expedited service?


Sorry, no.


----------



## Artestani13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Sorry, no.


After looking into it, I'm a little confused about the cost. Would it just be the £37 pounds for the application fee?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Artestani13 said:


> After looking into it, I'm a little confused about the cost. Would it just be the £37 pounds for the application fee?


Yes, plus you have to get biometrics done at a certain post office, for which you pay £19.20. http://www.postoffice.co.uk/counter-services/passport-identity/biometric-enrolment-foreign-nationals

You have to enclose your passport, which will normally be returned within a week. If you do have to travel before you get your new BRP, just follow the same procedure on your return (giving biometrics at the border etc), and explain that your travel was urgent and your BRP is being applied.


----------

